# OGPP: Best next-gen console?



## Costello (Oct 17, 2007)

Now that all 3 consoles have been out for nearly one year at least (almost two years for the 360).

Which console do you think is the best, taking games, price and everything into consideration?


----------



## illumina (Oct 17, 2007)

360 for sure. Definitely the best games and more of them than any of the other systems. Of course, this could be because it's been out for a year longer than the others.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 17, 2007)

Shouldn't it be "current gen" and not "next"? All 3 consoles have been out for a while.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 17, 2007)

360 FTW, although I would consider only the Wii to be "next gen". It's the only one that goes a step beyond everything previously stablished, both the PS3 and 360 "only" follow the logic steps: better graphics, larger storage devices... higher prices, etc. 

The Wii may also be just a spiced up GameCube, but the WiiMote thing is completely groundbreaking. But still, the 360 wins as a "proper" console, IMO, if you decide to follow the path the last gen created.

PS: Linkiboy's completely right, this is the CURRENT gen, not the next one


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 17, 2007)

The DS..


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

360 has Orange Box and BioShock and I can't afford a new PC.

- Sam


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah you're right guys.. I wonder when everyone's going to start calling these console "next-gen consoles".
They are definitely current-gen now!

My vote of course goes to the almighty 360 which I've literally fallen in love with one year ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so many awesome games, and they're going to keep coming... woo!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 17, 2007)

The Wii. Although I understand if people choose the 360 as of now: it has more good games.

In the future the Wii will become even better. But already now, games like RE4 and Metroid Prime 3 make the system better then its rivals.


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 17, 2007)

I voted for 360, though I only own a Wii out of that group.

The 360 has a far broader selection of games than the newer systems, and a proportionally large selection of must-haves. The other two systems don't have a very large library, and the must-haves I can count on both hands.

The Wii and PS3 have a lot of really awesome games coming over the next few months - my opinion will likely change early next year.


----------



## dice (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> Yeah you're right guys.. I wonder when everyone's going to *
> stop* calling these console "next-gen consoles".
> They are definitely current-gen now!



Maby you should ask yourself that one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont own a current-gen console so I couldn't vote... although from what I have played it's the 360


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 17, 2007)

Xbox360

Less powerful than PS3, not as revolutionary as Wii, but you gotta love those games!


----------



## mkoo (Oct 17, 2007)

nex gen sucks. I don't like idea of gaming console at all (excluding handhelds) I rather get a geforce 8800 or something like that to my pc rather than Xbox 360. Still wii offers something you can't do on pc.


----------



## CrEsPo (Oct 17, 2007)

I think a poll with more than one choice would of been better suited. I know for myself I consider the Wii a system where it's most useful when you're with other people. A lot of games, like Super Smash Bros and Mario Party are definitely geared towards multiple people even if they do have single player campaigns.

In that context I would choose both the Wii and the XBOX 360 because the XBOX 360 will provide you with a powerful console which boasts a big library of games and ton of features while the Wii will provide you with the fun of multiplayer (people playing in one area, not online) gaming.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 17, 2007)

Xbox 360 hands down. The Wii really disappoints me with zero decent 3rd party games, lacklustre 1st party games and an overall poor showing of games ranging from PS2 ports and mini-game collections. 

I love my 360. There are so many great games out now and coming out in the future. PS3 doesn't interest me whatsoever, almost every decent game is available on 360 sooner and is normally graphically superior (frame rate normally) at least for now. I'm not even that bothered about MGS4.


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think a poll with more than one choice would of been better suited.


The question being "which one is best?", you shouldn't have more than one choice! Otherwise there isn't a "best".
If you can't decide between the Wii and the 360, just vote "I can't decide", that's what the option's for


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 17, 2007)

im pretty sure mgs4 will come out in some way on the xbox 360 

the other metal gears were for the xbox 

i say about 1 year after the ps3 release


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> The DS..









360 FTW!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2007)

360 for sure.  That's a no brainer.


----------



## JPH (Oct 17, 2007)

It's between Wii and XBox 360 for me.

I'm still trying to decide which I like better and whether I should trade my Wii in for an XBox 360.

There are some impressive titles for the Wii coming out not too far away this year...but 360 has a pretty big selection of games already and many good FPS games...

Dunno. I might just have to buy an XBox 360 and keep both of them


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have to say xbox 360 at the moment but I think the ps3 will take over in a couple of years.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 17, 2007)

I just tied the race between 360 and Wii.
Edit: Nintendo Wii Broke the tie and is now in the lead.


----------



## phoood (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have any fanb0ism for sony, but I think the ps3 pwns the 360 as a next gen system.

I like my 360, but haloz3 has shown me that the 360 isn't next gen.  Just an awesome system.  Bioshock isn't next gen.  Assassin's creed isn't next-gen.  Theres nothing out there (to me), that revolutionizes gaming for any system.  Why do I say ps3?  It's capabilities are a lot better than the 360's.

no, not the wii.  it's a gimmick for crying out loud.  i wish it wasn't though.

edit-pc.  yeah, thats next gen.  pioneering the road for developers, and setting the standard.  and don't forget crysis.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 17, 2007)

The Wii.

- It doesn't break down every three minutes since it's not manufactured by Microsoft or Sony. Seriously, I couldn't even play three minutes of Halo 3 matchmaking last night. Fuck you, Bill. Fuck you.
- It has games you can enjoy with everyone. Yes, even the people who aren't virgins can play it! Amazing, huh?
- The gimmicky waggle bullshit is actually FUN.
- It's CHEAP.
- What console is the next Mario Kart gonna be released on? Ok, I'm sold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Out of all three consoles, the Wii is still the one I play the most with. eagerly awaiting Metal Gear on PS3, but other than that... It's just a good movie player. And the 360... I'm currently very angry right now. Better not talk about it. (shoddy piece of SHIT!)


----------



## Samutz (Oct 17, 2007)

I selected next-gen sucks.

Not choosing PS3 should be a obvious.
I want a 360, but haven't actually played any of the game to be able to tell.
As for the Wii, I'm starting to fall in to that group of people aren't very impressed with it anymore. I've been playing my PS2, DS, and PSP (mainly PS1 games) more than the Wii.

So PS3 isn't worth it yet (dunno if it ever will be). Haven't tried 360 yet. And Wii is disappointing me. 2 out of 3 sucks.


----------



## thomaspajamas (Oct 18, 2007)

As much as I love my Wii, yeah I gotta say 360.  

Right now in october of 2007, xbox360 has the upper hand just based on the number/quality of games it has.  However, I think the wii has the most potential out of these three, and my vote could easily change within a month.  The few good games that the Wii has are really good, and I think the controls really add to the experience as long as they aren't forced on by crappy third party developers.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 18, 2007)

TBH, I dislike all of them, some a little less than the others. But I chose the 360, mainly because of it's excellent library of games. If it wasn't for it's unreliability and lack of built in wifi, it would be the best right now, hands down. Paying for XBL isn't that bad, TBH. Wii is probably last, because it's online is pitiful, and it offers the fewest features of all of them.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 18, 2007)

here's an article I found that's pretty interesting:

*Wiis Gathering Dust in Japan*


Sure, the Nintendo Wii is selling well in Japan. But are people actually using it or is the console just room decor? President of Famitsu publisher Enterbrain Hirokazu Hamamura not only predicts 30 million DSes sold by 2009, but also shows figures that indicate something like 67 percent of Japanese Wii owners are not using the Wii console recently. Which probably means people bought the Wii and Wii Sports, played it until they got sick of it and have returned to their DSes. Sure, Super Mario Galaxy will have folks playing the crap out of their Wiis again. But until then? Damn, it's been a long, hard dry spell since the console launched.

from: Kotaku

A steady stream of  good games is needed and I reckon the Wiimote is just detracting developers from making decent games...the best games use the wiimote as a pointer or not at all. Makes me a bit sad but at least we've got that handful of nintendo titles that are guaranteed to be awesome


----------



## T-hug (Oct 18, 2007)

360, obviously.  Nothing else comes close.


----------



## Orc (Oct 18, 2007)

I had to control myself from voting on the Wii because of bias...
X360 hands-down... the Wii is good but the X360 is fuck-awesome ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm crying because I have to go to a friend's house to play...)
The Wii has the same amount of potential the DS has but so far the only similarity it has from the DS is the shitload of crap-ass 3rd party titles...


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> I don't have any fanb0ism for sony, but I think the ps3 pwns the 360 as a next gen system.
> 
> I like my 360, but haloz3 has shown me that the 360 isn't next gen.Â Just an awesome system.Â Bioshock isn't next gen.Â Assassin's creed isn't next-gen.Â Theres nothing out there (to me), that revolutionizes gaming for any system.Â Why do I say ps3?Â It's capabilities are a lot better than the 360's.
> 
> ...



I'm not flaming you in any way, I just needed to reply to that post because I disagree with you on every point you made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Opinions are fun!


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 18, 2007)

For me...
1-Xbox360
2-Wii
3-PS3

But if PS3 can run backup games, my vote may change.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 18, 2007)

Next-gen sucks!

Punch cards FTW!


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 18, 2007)

I gotta go with the Wii
I'm fully behind the philosophy, and I love everything it offers.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to go with the 360 in the end because it does offer just so much, and has lots of good games, with many more on the way. I would have liked to say the Wii, but the Wii's library is VERY lacking right now, with only a few titles in the future looking any good to play. Hopefully with the Wii's immense user base it has now, developers will start creating decent games for the system so that maybe one day the result of this poll could be a true Wii. But as of right now, the best one is the 360 hands down.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 18, 2007)

Ps3
I have wii and i don't like it.
I don't have xbox360 or ps3, but i have played them both, so my opinion is pretty fair.


----------



## adgloride (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought the Wii was last gen as it uses last generation graphics?


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 18, 2007)

The control system means Wii is massive step up from last gen systems (even more so than both PS3 and 360 IMO).

Its not just a gimmick, either. The concept is still in it's infancy and I think we'll see it evolve on the next gen systems (PS4 etc).


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 18, 2007)

If I take everything to date into consideration, excluding previews and rumours then its the 360 followed by the Wii.

I have more 360 games than Wii games and play my 360 a lot more than my Wii.


----------



## GeekShadow (Oct 18, 2007)

I vote Nintendo Wii because of some good games but now I play more computer (The Orange Box)


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 18, 2007)

Wii has the most good exclusive games.. most good 360 games also have PS3 and/or PC versions.. best deal is to have a Wii and a 360 or a PS3.. 

Still.. I voted for "next gen sucks"..


----------



## SkH (Oct 18, 2007)

SONY PS3!!!! IT HAVE ALL WE NEED!! UNLIMITED POSSIBILITIES!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But the NEXT-NEW-GAMING is the Wii of course anyways.


----------



## cenotaph (Oct 18, 2007)

Voted "next-gen sucks" 'cause I'm not impressed at all so far. I was playing more complex games seven years ago, for god's sake.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 18, 2007)

I vote for the Wii as the best system...worst current game selection. XBox360 best current game selection -- worst system. Can't they keep those things working for longer than a half hour out of the box?


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 18, 2007)

Screw next gen, go old skool.


----------



## Chiisuchianu (Oct 18, 2007)

PS3 without a doubt. Huge value, tons of features, reliability, and a current and especially future game library that isn't just pc ported shooting games.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> Voted "next-gen sucks" 'cause I'm not impressed at all so far. I was playing more complex games seven years ago, for god's sake.



true.. till now, what we have is:
PS3 -> same shit with better graphics
Xbox 360 -> same shit better graphics
Wii  -> same graphics with new shit

somehow, I fell like last generation was better than that.. maybe we have to wait some more time.. 

Video games were so good with just Nintendo and Sega.. why Sony and Microsoft had to show up and screw everything? :/


----------



## Jei (Oct 18, 2007)

Next-gen sucks. Bring me back to the 8bit consoles, now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, seriously. I find it pretty difficult to have good, entertaining games nowdays, the kind that you never get bored from playing it and seem to always get back to it: I always feel that way about many of the old Nes classics, but not anymore with my Ds games recently.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Oct 18, 2007)

I personally like the Wii better (I have one) but I think the Xbox360 is the best as of now, simply because of the game selection.

Wii is catching up and I believe will take over by early next year.


----------



## thebert (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> true.. till now, what we have is:
> PS3 -> same shit with better graphics
> Xbox 360 -> same shit better graphics
> WiiÂ -> same graphics with new shit


Well said!

Wii is winning the poll, so it would appear that Wii is the best.  lol, and smash bros isn't even out yet!


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(thebert @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > true.. till now, what we have is:
> ...



Yes on a Nintendo based site the Wii is winning...


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thebert @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wii is winning the poll, so it would appear that Wii is the best.Â lol, and smash bros isn't even out yet!
> ...


My thoughts exactly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 360 is whoopin' tons of ass in the content department, while the Wii is starting to slip to the PS3's level with a constant stream of shit. However, Fall is here, so things get shaken up a bit


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2007)

No offense but this poll is fked from the start, of course the majority of people will pick the wii cos this being a ninty forum. There's no way the wii is the best "next gen" console.


----------



## amptor (Oct 19, 2007)

PS3 is a great console but lacks content, so it definitely is not a win.

Wii is a lackluster console with lackluster content so it is not a win.

Xbox360 is a good console and has great content and beats the $hit out of buying a PC because it costs less than half as much as a decent machine these days.  Also FPS ported to this? since when? games get ported from 360 to PC these days, not the other way around like it was in the beginning with this console.  I can agree that some titles that are on both platforms suck on 360 but look at all it has to offer right now.  We're talking October of now folks, not October of 2 years ago.  

But who is the real winner of the console war?  Not you, all 3 companies are making massive profits off us.  Well I mean.. the unmodded us anyway.  It doesn't matter in the real world who the winner is, each company will survive with billions of dollars.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> No offense but this poll is fked from the start, of course the majority of people will pick the wii cos this being a ninty forum. There's no way the wii is the best "next gen" console.



Exactly however you would think people would tell the truth.


----------



## squeaks (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm going with the sales stats.  Wii it is.  Plus, I'm all for gameplay, not so on graphics.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 20, 2007)

Wii is winning in the Poll??!!


THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## Hitto (Oct 20, 2007)

No, this is...
Ugh, forget it.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> No, this is...
> Ugh, forget it.



Spoil Sport


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(squeaks @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> I'm going with the sales stats.Â Wii it is.Â Plus, I'm all for gameplay, not so on graphics.



Well lets take a look at the wii games and see how many decent titles there is


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> No, this is...
> Ugh, forget it.



This is what? THIS IS WHAT?!?! I'm going CRAZY with suspense here! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD TELL US WHAT THIS IS!!!!!


----------



## Smuff (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh goodie.... yet another poll for the fanboys to sharpen their teeth on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We've all heard these arguements a hundred times or more before..... those with a 360 think the 360 is best, those with a wii think the wii is best, no-one likes PS3 (lol j/k).

*I* like the Wii... I can (if I so desire) walk out of my front door this minute and purchase _with cash_ a 360* AND* a PS3 and a stackload of games for both - so why don't I ??? Because I don't want either of them tbh. The wii offers me "something new" in terms of the style of gameplay, whereas the other 2 just offer the same repetitive shite I've been playing on various systems for the past 30 (YES, *30*) years or so and a soooo tired and bored with. Yes the snazzy visuals and surround sound  would go some way to covering this fact up, but I have a nice powerful PC that can do all that for me. and the games don't cost so much  on the PC (lol)

/rant over........ back to whatever it is us old farts do to pass the time


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 20, 2007)

My two cents (keep in mind this is coming from a non-fanboy, i own a Wii but I've played the ps3 and 360):

Wii - A utter fad with a few kick-ass games, will die soon after rush of good games.
Xbox 360 - Started badly but now it excellent, fantastic games and currently the only system which is active in (good) games.
Playstation 3 - Oh erm....like 360 it started bad and still is bad, sony is making mistakes with the ps3, will hopefully pick up later on.



QUOTE(sirAnger @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No, this is...
> ...



THIS IS SPARTA!!!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Oh goodie.... yet another poll for the fanboys to sharpen their teeth onÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to have a 360 and a PS3. And I have enough money to buy them. It's just that they're not worth the money, that's all.

The Wii is though, I love it! Now I just need some games, and I will have Super Mario Galaxy and Metroid Prime 3 in a month


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 20, 2007)

i vote wii.. wanna know y... the vc!!!!


----------



## test84 (Oct 20, 2007)

If anyone wants to play NOW, the 360 is best i think.
since Wii doesn't have much non-party, non-mini game games and PS3 is not hacked AND doest have titles to get a 600$ console + great TV to see what you bought.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Oh goodie.... yet another poll for the fanboys to sharpen their teeth onÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've only got a Wii and DS and I think the Wii really sucks so far. Not enough entertaining games and the so-called 'new' way of playing is merely shaking the controller or using it to point at the screen like a mouse. I've yet to see a game on wii that is innovative or new. It's mostly crappy ports from PS2 with 'waggle' added on, the best games are the ones that use the least amount of so-called 'motion control'.

I really want a 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But no I don't have one yet, I've been broke for the last few months.


----------



## ridgecity (Oct 21, 2007)

I think you really can't say what's the best already. The best Hd console console is the Ps3, the best online console is Xbox360, and the most fun console is the Wii.

The one I like the most is the Wii, I might get a Ps3 in a couple years, and an xbox360 seems not aimed at me, since I don't like FPS.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh goodie.... yet another poll for the fanboys to sharpen their teeth onÂ
> ...



You should try out Godfather, the fighting controls make it really fun.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 21, 2007)

it saddens me to say it, but the 360 is.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> ...




My brother has been interested in that game, I might have to get him to rent it this weekend. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 21, 2007)

Definitely 360,  I think it has the best blend of single player and multiplayer games.


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 22, 2007)

Wii and 360 FTW!


----------



## test84 (Oct 22, 2007)

maybe new PS3 40Gigs and arrival of its hit games like MGS and FF will turn back some tides (how much will that change? not much, but maybe get it more near xbot)

EDIT:
i dont understand, how xbox will manage to do with its lack of directx 10.
if it stays this way, ps3's graphix will someday over run the bot.


----------



## michaelf (Oct 23, 2007)

The Wii isn't next gen. There. I said it.


----------



## roadbusta (Oct 23, 2007)

What do you mean? It may not be the bes next gen in terms of graphics and what not, but its still the "next gen"eration of Nintendo consloes (n64, Gamecube etc...)


----------



## Fat D (Oct 23, 2007)

The best way to find good games for Wii is:

1) Don't look at games you can get as movie or for the PS2
2) Look for the Nintendo logo (the one that displays Nintendo as publisher, not the SoQ)
3) Wait for Galaxy, Mario Kart and Brawl. Metroid, Zelda, Super Paper Mario and some rare third-party games like Red Steel or (as I have heard) RE4, one of the few good ports, will help you with that.
4) Don't get Pokémon if you don't have a DS and a game of Pokémon Diamond or Pearl that can link to it.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 23, 2007)

Arcade to Wii ports for the win!

Though Next Gen really does suck.

Gimme an old Arcade machine anyday.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Oct 23, 2007)

Anybody who says Wii is not next-gen is stupid.

It is next-gen (current-gen, now), because it's part of the latest generation. There is NO argument about it, it's that simple.

Assuming we were back before the 3 consoles came out- Gamecube, Ps2, Xbox are current gen, Wii, Ps3, Xbox 360 are next-gen.

Am I not the next generation of my family because I'm ugly? Didn't think so.

End of.


----------



## MaHe (Oct 24, 2007)

PS3 and Wii have both been huge disappointments so far. Their game libraries are simply ... inferior to XBOX 360 ...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 24, 2007)

I went with the 360... by far the system I play the most.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(michaelf @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> The Wii isn't next gen. There. I said it.


What does it change in your choice of console? It remains a toy as much as the other two.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Oct 25, 2007)

Wii is not a toy, The Wii is a gaming console for non gamers, see the strong responces by the people here for the 360.

Personally i dont ever want to purchase anything by MS. And i cant stand First Person Shooters. Gaming is not defined by the amount of pixels ....

The PS3 and the 360 are over priced PC's with really nothing that is that impressive to buy it unless you adore FPS or have an addiction for GTA and alike games.

That is the way the industry is going, there is less growth in the HD gaming market a ticket to their own demise. 

Growth of the Wii explains it all. Just that the 3rd parties cant produce anything worthwhile is due to them not wanting to spend resources on it, that is what they are doing on the other platforms which in turn will cost them a lot of money.

Stuff like Super Mario Galaxy and Super Smash brothers brawl will certainly get hard core section going for the Wii.

Yes the poll says in October but if you do this poll after SMG launch people prolly have a different opinion. 

Sadly MS released Halo3 and what else can i say , RIP MS


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Athlon-pv @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Wii is not a toy, The Wii is a gaming console for non gamers, see the strong responces by the people here for the 360.
> 
> Personally i dont ever want to purchase anything by MS. And i cant stand First Person Shooters. Gaming is not defined by the amount of pixels ....
> 
> ...


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 25, 2007)

I have to laugh when Nintendo Wii fans crucify other system owners who say the Wii is kiddy, they always post responses talking about how the 360/PS3 is for Hardcore gamers, only have FPS's and are simply PC's in a console.

Hypocrite much?


----------



## Mieki (Oct 25, 2007)

When the 360 was out, and when people was waiting for the PS3 and Wii, I placed my bet on the PS3.

PS3 failed because of late quality titles, nearly 2 years after the consoles launch. Where the hell are Tekken, Killzone and MGS? Still next year...

Sony should have done a different approach >_


----------



## miikes (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Athlon-pv @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Wii is not a toy, The Wii is a gaming console for non gamers, see the strong responces by the people here for the 360.



So... what exactly is the difference between a gaming console and a toy? both are played, provide no real practical use other than being diversions and both rip parents out of their hard earned cash.

anyays, Got a wii and a 360 myself and I still manage to play ps2 (couple of good rpgs, guitar hero and ddr parties)


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(miikes @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> anyays, Got a wii and a 360 myself and I still manage to play ps2 (couple of good rpgs, guitar hero and ddr parties)



you're a smart man. multi-platform is the only way to go these days. Wii and a 360 is especially tasty, the best of both worlds.


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 25, 2007)

Whatever happened to the days when the best console was the Playstation 2.

There was no need to decide when it came to television console games.
Now there's the 360 with it's neverending list of 9.0+ rated games, the ultra innovative Wii and the mega-hardcore, mega-graphics overload, extra blu-ray drive (okay not really), Playstation 3.

I'll have to go with 'I can't decide'.


----------



## OSW (Oct 25, 2007)

i have none, but i went 360, simply because i feel wii is lacking enough good games at the moment.

on the other hand i think wii will get better and will become the best next year.


----------



## Urza (Oct 25, 2007)

edit: Bah, wrong thread.


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 26, 2007)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiii~
360 is also pretty good.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Oct 26, 2007)

So, if I sell a puppy tommorow, I'm getting a 360.

Wii, 360 and my gaming comp. Best next-gen combination ever.

I'd still play my PC more btw.


----------



## SugaDaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

right now i would have to say a 360. when i get a Wii for christmas then ill decide which is better


----------



## ZeminkoX (Oct 26, 2007)

Personally the 360 for me. If the Wii picks up its game in terms of good releases it has a good chance of nabbing the top spot. For now that's the main thing that puts the 360 above the Wii for me - the lack of great releases.


----------



## KizunaIatari (Oct 28, 2007)

360, but that's only cause I have one. Don't kill me...


----------



## cubin' (Nov 3, 2007)

PS3 is apparently closing the gap with the Wii for most consoles sold in japan at the moment. I heard mario galaxy isn't selling well? how strange...awesome game.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 3, 2007)

That gap is still 2-1, and will probably widen again with the release of SMG and Wii Play


----------



## cubin' (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah that's true. Wii Play? that game sucks bad and it's been out in japan for ages, only good thing is the remote.


Oh yeah...it's closer than 2:1

# Wii - 27,502
# PlayStation 3 - 18,785


----------



## Urza (Nov 3, 2007)

Considering the price cuts and some of the upcoming titles (MGS4, FFXIII), it doesn't seem too farfetched that the PS3 is starting to catch up.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 3, 2007)

Uhh all of the choices are current-gen.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, not wii play, I meant wii fit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been playing my DS mainly and my PC when I am at home (which as my cards are directx9 I guess makes it last gen).
I agree the 360 has an edge in games but nothing that has really stood out for me.


----------



## Don Andy (Nov 6, 2007)

PS3 is the only console that's really _next_-gen. The 360 already is pretty much current-gen (to the fanboys: this does not equal bad) and the Wii fills a category of its own.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> PS3 is the only console that's really _next_-gen. The 360 already is pretty much current-gen (to the fanboys: this does not equal bad) and the Wii fills a category of its own.



How so Don Andy? The PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 are practically equal in hardware capability (in some ways the 360 exceeds the PS3, and vice versa). So I'm not sure what you mean by your comment. Unless of course you're talking about the next-gen format it runs. Which is so next-gen that I personally believe they shouldn't have put it in a console until the next next-gen era (IE the PS4, to clarify). Although I do agree the Wii is in a category of its own.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 6, 2007)

Wii is in 'teh suck' category 







Just kidding


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Don Andy @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > PS3 is the only console that's really _next_-gen. The 360 already is pretty much current-gen (to the fanboys: this does not equal bad) and the Wii fills a category of its own.
> ...



The Blu-Ray Format is the reason the PS3 is doing as good as it is. Anybody who says the PS3 is doing bad is crazy since the PS2 had the same start. And the PS1 after 1 year was 4 mil behind in sales compared to the PS3


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> The Blu-Ray Format is the reason the PS3 is doing as good as it is. Anybody who says the PS3 is doing bad is crazy since the PS2 had the same start. And the PS1 after 1 year was 4 mil behind in sales compared to the PS3



That wasn't what I was saying. Although the Blu-ray functionality is what jacks up the price. But no, what I was saying is that I believe that blu-ray is too early. We as gamers don't need it yet. And the PS3 is notorious for loading games slower because the blu-ray functionality hasn't been perfected yet. On the next consoles I think it would make perfect sense to use the HD-DVD or Blu-ray format (one or the other), but right now DVD, in my eyes, is good enough. Because DVD, loading, playback, functionality, it's all been perfected. I don't mind playing games on 2 DVD discs instead of 1 Blu-ray disc. Anywho, my point wasn't that Blu-ray was bad, or anything like that, my point was that I personally feel it came too soon.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Blu-Ray Format is the reason the PS3 is doing as good as it is. Anybody who says the PS3 is doing bad is crazy since the PS2 had the same start. And the PS1 after 1 year was 4 mil behind in sales compared to the PS3
> ...



Sorry you feel that way because with blu-ray the developers don't have to worry about compressing since it's pretty much guaranteed to fit there. Not to mention The PS3 caches onto the hdd for the load times so that's not a problem. DVD is gonna be an out dated format anyway. With blu-ray sony is future proofing. In 2010 for example when games are even bigger than now I'm positive the PS3 will gain a lot of exclusives since they will not be able to make the game fit onto a DVD9 for the 360 or DVD5 for the Wii.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> ...



Yes, but by then, the WiiWii will have better graphic capabilities than the PS3, AND it will cost 250 USD.
There's a reason why we call it "the early adopter tax".


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 7, 2007)

I wasn't saying it wasn't useful, just that I think it's too early to put any bets on any high definition video format. If (this is just an _if_, don't freak out, Ze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... IF Blu-ray were to lose the format war, your PS3 will essentially become useless. Which is why I would rather see it in the next set of consoles, when we have a clear winner in that format war. There is no clear winner until one format stops being produced, no matter how likely it is that one format may beat the other. Also, like I mentioned before, I'd prefer to see Blu-ray in a console once it's perfected. It takes a time on the market to create drives that have the kinks worked out, and load data quicker.

Switching gears here, developers don't mind putting data on multiple DVDs. It's not a deal breaker in the least. Final Fantasy VII was on multiple discs back in the day, and it's one of the most popular games of all-time. And your theory about compressing files is meaningless, as it has been proven that up to this point in time the compressed game data on a DVD for the Xbox 360 runs better visually and loading-wise than the uncompressed data on Blu-ray game discs for the PS3, for multi-platform titles. That could change in the future, but compressed data spread over multiple discs has been shown to work perfectly, sell, and outshine the competition. 

Blu-ray is a matter of convenience when it comes to _video games_. It comes down to if you mind switching discs at some point while playing a game, and I for one don't mind at all. I'd rather play a game on multiple discs that loads quicker, and has proven technology that's guaranteed to survive... over a new technology that takes longer to load and _could_ (I'm not saying _will_, so again, don't snap at me) lose the format war. Which is why I look forward to next-gen HD video formats in 5 or 6 years, but as of now it's too much of a financial gamble to put your money into a not-so perfected format that could potentially be extinct next week.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 11, 2007)

wii all the way i love the system and the games but manily the controlls


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 11, 2007)

I can't tell, since I only own a Wii and haven't played enough X360 or PS3 to make an accurate decision...
all I know is that the Wii is totally underwhelming and far below my expectations (both graphic-wise and control-wise), all the good games got delayed for months (remember, Metroid Prime 3 was supposed to be a _launch title_ and SMG was supposed to be released in the first quarter of 2007), no developer is actually putting any effort into their motion sensing controls, Nintendo's new lineup of non-games is a kick into every gamer's nuts and both the Wii and the Wii Remote are overpriced (come on, $250 for a pimped GameCube?)


----------

